# Help , really worried Cary at Vet



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

He started sounding a little congested on Sunday but I didn't think it was worth an emergency call. It was much worse today so I took him in and my vet is talking about pneumonia or heart problems. I'm really worried and feel awful I didn't call yesterday.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sending good thoughts


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Sending good thoughts, too. Hope you get answers soon.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Good thoughts coming your way from me and Jess. Don't beat yourself up over not having him seen yesterday. One day can make a huge difference.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

sending positive thoughts. Cary is absolutely adorable.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Thinking of u and Cary. Pls keep us posted.


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

We're at the specialist and Cary is in an oxygen cage. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Kim1607 said:


> We're at the specialist and Cary is in an oxygen cage. Thanks for the support.


Don't beat yourself up over this-you had no way of knowing this would happen, Nine times out of ten, it wouldn't happen.

Sending positive thoughts for Cary. Is the vet thinking pneumonia then?


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry this happened. He's at the best place he could be right now. Good and healing thoughts are sent Cary's way.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh no! I am so sorry this is happening, and I hope he is doing well.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> Don't beat yourself up over this-you had no way of knowing this would happen, Nine times out of ten, it wouldn't happen.
> 
> Sending positive thoughts for Cary. Is the vet thinking pneumonia then?


I absolutely agree. Please, please go easier on yourself. Hindsight brings a lot of clarity. 

Sending good thoughts that this will be cleared up quickly and your puppy will be feeling better. And you too.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

My wife and I just went through this. Maya was diagnosed with pneumonia less than 3 weeks back. It started on Sat night with an occasional cough and degenerated into very labored breathing, wheezing, and nausea by Sun morning. We debated about taking her to emergency care because our vet was closed on Sun. We ended up pulling the trigger because she sounded horrible and we had no idea what was causing it. But we could have easily waited another day because of not knowing any better.

Bottom line is your pup is getting the care he needs as we speak, which is all that matters. Forget about hindsight, just focus on the now. Hopefully Cary will be fine soon - they rebound from this very quickly.

Please keep us posted and don't beat yourself over this. Focus on Cary recovering. Good luck.


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

Well it's really bad news. It's his heart, a congenital heart defect. We're kind of overwhelmed. We're waiting for the cardiologist. Either PDA or VSD.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh no I am so sorry. This isn't fair. Keep us updated.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

What terrible news. Sending thoughts and prayers for all of you.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh no-I am so very sorry! Hoping it can be corrected easily and safely.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh Cary...precious boy. :-( I am so sorry y'all are going through this. My heart hurts for you all. Please keep us updated.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am so sorry. Prayers.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts for you and Cary.
Let his breeder know.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Kim1607 said:


> Well it's really bad news. It's his heart, a congenital heart defect. We're kind of overwhelmed. We're waiting for the cardiologist. Either PDA or VSD.


I'm so sorry to hear this. Praying for you.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry. Sending prayers.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so sorry and sending prayers..


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

So sorry to hear this. Sending good all my good wishes.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear about your sweet Cary. Thoughts are with you. Please let us know how you are both doing.


----------



## RSB1982 (Jul 13, 2015)

This makes me so sad. I've been looking for a positive update this afternoon. Thoughts and prayers for you and Cary.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Holding you and your sweet little boy in my thoughts and prayers. 

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

It's mitral valve stenosis. Cardiologist says she's never seen it this bad in this young of a puppy. We're heartbroken. We will look into a second opinion I think. They are saying only weeks or months. 

Thank you for the support I'll be needing it.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So very sorry for the dx and prognosis--my thoughts are with you & the little man


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry about the bad news. My thoughts and prayers are with you, your family, and precious Cary


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Kim1607 said:


> Well it's really bad news. It's his heart, a congenital heart defect. We're kind of overwhelmed. We're waiting for the cardiologist. Either PDA or VSD.


I am so sorry. I pray it is treatable. PDA I think is treatable as long as the vessel can be closed off with suture, as long as his lungs aren't filled with fluid yet. 
VSD is fixable too, if it's what I am thinking- a hole in his heart? There is hope. 


edit-now I saw his dx- can he go on beta blockers? I have heard of dogs who've lived years and years on them but they had SAS. Different. 
I'm so sorry.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am so sorry. Thoughts and prayers go out to your family.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kim1607 said:


> It's mitral valve stenosis. Cardiologist says she's never seen it this bad in this young of a puppy. We're heartbroken. We will look into a second opinion I think. They are saying only weeks or months.
> 
> Thank you for the support I'll be needing it.


I am so so sad and sorry to hear this. I had this happen to me with a pup named Orion. he had a grade4/5 murmur- a terrible shock - I cried and cried. Here on the forum though there are members with hope, dogs for whom it had been dais weeks or month and they are now 9. Keep us up to date - so hoping for the best.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

My husband and I went out to dinner but all I could think about was you and Cary. I'm so sorry about the diagnosis. I think a second opinion on prognosis at the very least is a good idea. Is there really nothing that can be done? Sending prayers.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

I agree get a second opinion. Experts...where is the best canine cardiologist? MSU?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So sorry. Hoping for yours and Cary's sake they are wrong!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with the second opinion. I was hoping it was PDA because I have experience with that. Our boy was diagnosed with PDA and was in congestive heart failure when he was 5 months old. He also had SAS. When they repaired the PDA, his SAS dropped from a 5 to a 1. He's 9 years old now. I am holding out hope that your pup can be saved, too!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Such a sweet little face Cary has. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am so very sorry for the diagnosis. Hugs...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your heartache. I am also a big believer in a second opinion if for no other reason than your peace of mind that you did what you could. I hope you will use this forum as a support to get you through this. Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

I am so sorry! Sending thoughts and prayers to your family...


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Can he be stabilized enough so that he is bigger/stronger and medically stable and then do a mitral valve replacement? I would imagine you would need to go to a large teaching center for that type of procedure if it can be done on dogs.

Wishing the best veterinary medicine can offer sweet young Cary, and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

We may go to the University of Wisconsin although that's where his cardiologist trained so they will probably say the same thing.

She did not mention the possibility of a valve replacement. He will be on Lasick (not sure of spelling) for the fluid in his lungs. 

We did get to see him in his oxygen crate and he tried to climb out through the little window to get to us. That made us feel a little better. He had to spend the night and it's ninety minutes away.

Everyone's support means so much to us.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Poor little baby! Thought to you, your family and of course Cary


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Kim1607 said:


> We may go to the University of Wisconsin although that's where his cardiologist trained so they will probably say the same thing.
> 
> She did not mention the possibility of a valve replacement. He will be on Lasick (not sure of spelling) for the fluid in his lungs.
> 
> ...


They may provide the same diagnosis, but many times vet schools have resources and technology available to them that a normal veterinarian practice may not. I was going to suggest UIUC's vet school since you live in Illinois, but maybe you live closer to Madison - and besides, Madison's vet school is probably a stronger choice.

If your pup is strong enough for travel I would definitely consider getting up to Madison and seeing a specialist there. I still am grateful for the wonderful veterinarians and vet students that treated Carmella years and years ago at UIUC.

I am so sorry for the diagnosis of your puppy. I sincerely hope that something can be done to help his situation. You are in my thoughts.

Also I would suggest, when you're feeling up to it, letting your dog's breeder know of this situation.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry, sending prayers and good thoughts for your sweet little puppy. Hope there is a treatment out there to save your baby. Hugs to you.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am so sorry once again. I know it won't change things but I have a question. Did your pup have a vet check before you picked him up. If so how was something this severe not found?


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Thinking of you and your sweet baby. You've got a lot of support, and people thinking and praying for you guys here... Hugs


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

What a shock this diagnosis must have been! Thinking of you all.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I am so sorry to read your thread and hope that the vet school can come up with a solution. Thinking of you and Cary.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I am so sorry that you have had this dreadful diagnosis. Hoping for the best possible outcome for your sweet pup.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So very sorry to read of your baby's diagnosis. This must be heartbreaking for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cary*

Praying for sweet little Cary.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kim1607 said:


> We may go to the University of Wisconsin although that's where his cardiologist trained so they will probably say the same thing.
> 
> She did not mention the possibility of a valve replacement. He will be on Lasick (not sure of spelling) for the fluid in his lungs.
> 
> ...


I woke up thinking about you, and I just feel so sad. He is a beautiful baby, and this is so unfair. Cardiology is an amazing field, so I do think sometimes that miracle can happen.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Cary.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for Cary!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Kim1607 said:


> It's mitral valve stenosis. Cardiologist says she's never seen it this bad in this young of a puppy. We're heartbroken. We will look into a second opinion I think. They are saying only weeks or months.
> 
> Thank you for the support I'll be needing it.


No, no, no!! I can't even imagine the shock and confusion you must be going through, and poor, sweet Cary boy. I hope that a second opinion will bring some sort of better news that was missed somehow in the current diagnosis. Or a plan of treatment that can extend and improve his quality of life.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

So sorry for the diagnosis. It is heart breaking. I hope that have called the breeder. This is something that they want to know. Even with all the health testing available, it is something that can just happen.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for the dx and am sending good thoughts that there may be a successful course of treatment. You must be devastated!

I would also recommend the breeder being informed, and an entry made on K9-Data. Even with rigorous testing of the parents, health issues can happen but the breeding should not be repeated.


----------



## Coopersbro (Sep 14, 2015)

So sorry to hear this. I can't imagine how devistating that would be to hear. I'll defiantly keep you and Cary in my thoughts and prayers. I wish you guys all the best.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear this! My good thoughts and prayers are with you and the pup. God bless!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This is just the saddest thing. I'm so sorry. We will definitely all be here for you. My best thoughts to you and your family and sweet Cary.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking about you and Cary today.


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone! 

For the questions his doctor didn't mention a valve replacement as an option. 

We have been in contact with his breeder, they are as heartbroken as we are. They are not sure why their vet didn't hear it although one of the doctors we saw yesterday said it wouldn't necessarily have been detectable then.

The breeder has a cardiologist in Chicicago he highly recommends so that is who we will see.
His doctor said everyone that walks by his crate falls in love with him.
Thank you all so much!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read about Cary, you will all be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Kim1607 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> For the questions his doctor didn't mention a valve replacement as an option.
> 
> ...


Is the cardiologist in Chicago Dr. Luethy (sp?)? I have heard very good things about him.

Cardiology | Chicago Veterinary Specialty Group 

Is it possible to have Cary's records sent to the second cardiologist, without the stress of him having to be physically taken there until you know if this cardiologist would have something different to say.

Hoping for better news for Cary and for you.


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

I am heartbroken for you and Cary. Praying for a good outcome.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cary*

I am heartbroken for sweet Cary and you. Please keep us posted! 
I will pray very hard!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Just wanted you to know that you and Cary are in my thoughts.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

You, your family, and your sweet boy are in our thoughts and prayers. I can't imagine the heartache.


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

Kwhit I love your picture! 

And Dr Leuthy is the Cardiologist. That's a good idea about the records. 

He has been off oxygen since this morning and my husband and daughter are picking him up on the way from the airport. 

He will be on Lasix and ACE inhibitors and see his doctor weekly or biweekly.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So sorry for the diagnosis, am glad you are getting a second opinion. He is in my prayers, I can't imagine how you feel. Hugs to you.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I am so very sorry to hear this about your beautiful puppy. Dr. Leuthy is the best so your pup is in very good hands. I am thinking of you and Cary.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Continued prayers for sweet Cary.


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks again.

He's home and being his old high spirited self. He's on a diuretic so we are going out a lot. Sleeping now. But his breathing is normal and not all congested sounding.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear this - keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Everytime I see his sweet face in your signature picture, I send wishes from Maine that all will be well. He is so adorable.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm glad he is home with you. I hope this specialist can help you. I'll be praying for all of you.

Debbie


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Everytime I see his sweet face in your signature picture, I send wishes from Maine that all will be well. He is so adorable.


I was thinking something so similar as I was reading the updates. Every time I see that sweet little face of his, I just think, so unfair that he is sick at such a young age. Glad he is doing better and breathing easier. Thinking of you guys.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending love and good thoughts for little Cary.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts to you and adorable Cary.


----------

